
Monkey Patching For Robots - raganwald
http://involution.com/2008/07/16/monkey-patching-for-robots/
======
raganwald
> I don’t really understand why Jeff is writing these slime pieces on
> metaprogramming. ASP.Net must be like a drug inducing delusional thinking.
> Jeff’s logic is equivalent to reasoning that driving should be outlawed
> because cars are dangerous. However, just because a few people drive drunk
> doesn’t mean that no one should drive!

> Oddly, I would get behind a law to make drunken monkeypatching a felony.

